# This Months Waxybox



## archiebald (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow, really impressed again with this. Good range of products and one in particular I was going to buy last night is in as a sample 

Are many of you using the contents or are you stock piling to use on an as and when basis??


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Pleased with it too. 
Some good stuff in there. One particular product I was going to try too, and a top up of one I've already got. 

I would be trying some out but it's hammering down


----------



## -:[KM]:- (Aug 24, 2013)

Huh? I haven't got mine yet...:tumbleweed:

Go on! Tell me what I'm missing!


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Mines no here yet. 

Knowing my luck it I won't get it till Monday. 

Anyway what's in it. Won't be long till there's pics on fb and Instagram anyway. 

Want to see the jammy golden ticket winners too


----------



## PaulBen (Nov 10, 2012)

Really good box this month, shame there was no golden ticket!


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Mine gets delivered to work and I am not there till Monday! Grrrrr..... Hopefully should be a good one with being there anniversary box


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

There's also 50 30ml samples of wax as runner up prizes 

Didn't get one either lol


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

Nooo
Please don't say whats in them, trying not to see any instagram posts yet either, afraid i probably wont get mine till monday


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Nothing yet for me. Dont think post man has been yet.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Then don't open other waxybox threads? 

They're dispatched, I haven't got mine yet but I see no issue with those who have discussing it's contents. 

If I were so concerned I would simply not look at any thread about waxybox until I received mine


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Posted on Instagram already lol


----------



## RichardC (Apr 30, 2006)

No golden ticket, but I do have a small pot of wax 

Great box with a few bits that were on my shopping list :thumb:


----------



## PaulBen (Nov 10, 2012)

You won't be disappointed, at least three products I wanted to try are in the box :thumb:


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

It's like Christmas digging through it all for golden ticket lol.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

RichardC said:


> No golden ticket, but I do have a small pot of wax
> 
> Great box with a few bits that were on my shopping list :thumb:


30ml tub? Well done. :buffer::thumb:


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

SKIP POST IF YOU DON'T WANT TO SEE WHAT'S IN IT........

SERIOUSLY, DON'T MOAN AT ME THAT'S PLENTY OF TIME TO PRESS THE BACK BUTTON!........

For those that do want to see












No golden ticket or runner up prize for me though


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Mines just turned up


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

You missed the nanolex trim aswell


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Rascal_69 said:


> You missed the nanolex trim aswell


Oh yeah, that's already been used as a top up in my bottle of it.

and the little pot of wax.

Anyone know what wax it is or how to find out? I've only had a couple of waxyboxes but I've never found out.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Think it's his own blend. There's a code on card to buy it and 20% off


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

No golden ticket. But as said a great box this month


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Yep, cracking box this month. Looking forward to getting my hands on mine!


----------



## archiebald (Sep 7, 2009)

I am going to use the trim treatment tomorrow on the Mini


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

Postman has been and mine's not here ... roll on Monday!


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

text from the mother, mines awaiting at home


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

Heres Mine


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh you got 30ml wax. Pot looks cool


----------



## ash-ct (Jun 16, 2013)

Got same as above except the black pot, got a small silver one in mine. It smells fantastic I tell ya


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

ash-ct said:


> Got same as above except the black pot, got a small silver one in mine. It smells fantastic I tell ya


Most members will have that. See my pic mines is smaller silver 15ml pot.

Only 50 30ml black pots were giving.

And 5 golden tickets which earn you a free pot of swissvax


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Oops given the wrong info -.-


----------



## Shariain (Feb 6, 2013)

Rascal_69 said:


>


The silver tin of wax was the one in last months waxybox and if its pink inside you have got yourself some angelwax desirable.


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

What will a golden ticket get you?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Shariain said:


> The silver tin of wax was the one in last months waxybox and if its pink inside you have got yourself some angelwax desirable.


The samples are always in little silver tins unless you get a 30ml sample


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Geordieexile said:


> What will a golden ticket get you?


Full tub of swissvax, you get one ?

Will tell on back of ticket which one you won.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Kimo73 said:


> The samples are always in little silver tins unless you get a 30ml sample


Wrong. Silver tins are not long started.

Was little black pots before


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Shariain said:


> The silver tin of wax was the one in last months waxybox and if its pink inside you have got yourself some angelwax desirable.


That's this months box and this months wax in silver tin


----------



## wadoryu (Jan 28, 2010)

I quite like my box, I'll be getting one every month that's for sure. Bbt I think the range is a bit crap tbh, two glazes a fall out remover 2 quick detailers and a trim sealant. Detailing swab and microfiber are of nice quality and I'm loving the foam applicator really nice.


----------



## Shariain (Feb 6, 2013)

Rascal_69 said:


> That's this months box and this months wax in silver tin


I knew that was this months box but the silver tin only appeared in last months box


----------



## Drewie (Apr 13, 2013)

wadoryu said:


> I quite like my box, I'll be getting one every month that's for sure. Bbt I think the range is a bit crap tbh, two glazes a fall out remover 2 quick detailers and a trim sealant. Detailing swab and microfiber are of nice quality and I'm loving the foam applicator really nice.


It's always different though. Look through the pictures of previous boxes 



Shariain said:


> I knew that was this months box but the silver tin only appeared in last months box


They changed from the black pot to the silver pot. It's not AW desirable, it's their own wax, as per usual. Smells AMAZING


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

wadoryu said:


> I quite like my box, I'll be getting one every month that's for sure. Bbt I think the range is a bit crap tbh, two glazes a fall out remover 2 quick detailers and a trim sealant. Detailing swab and microfiber are of nice quality and I'm loving the foam applicator really nice.


Think yourself lucky to get 1 they sold out before I had a chance lol


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

First waxybox arrived and a little bit under whelmed, I mean 2 glazes and 2 QD's! Was expecting something a bit special for anniversary box. The wax smells lush though.


----------



## dellwood33 (Mar 5, 2013)

Mine was delivered this afternoon - haven't opened it yet, that;'s going to be my treat for Sunday morning


----------



## Drewie (Apr 13, 2013)

One is an AIO. Then there's the glaze. A spray sealant, then a QD. Have you looked at the prices of the full size products on the card? Top shelf prices. 

And btw I'm loving the smell of DrBeasleys glaze. Spearminty mmmmm


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Drewie said:


> One is an AIO. Then there's the glaze. A spray sealant, then a QD. Have you looked at the prices of the full size products on the card? Top shelf prices.
> 
> And btw I'm loving the smell of DrBeasleys glaze. Spearminty mmmmm


Best open mine then


----------



## Night Crawler (Feb 18, 2013)

Just come home from work to find something waiting for me. Said to the mrs, 'Whats this? I aint ordered anything!'
Then i turned it over and realised what it is. Completly forgot about ordering my first Waxybox.
Being quite new to detailing, i'm quite impressed. From what I can tell, they are some good samples.
Think i might send it back because they forgot my golden ticket 
Only joking. Well done to those that got the ticket and the 30ml wax.
Cant wait for a day off now :-D


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I've got to wait till Monday to get mine :-(


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Dannbodge said:


> I've got to wait till Monday to get mine :-(


Gutted,how come?


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Won't get mine until Wednesday. Being sent to the office, and I've got a day off on Monday and going to a conference on Tuesday 

Looking forward to it though.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I need to make sure I pick mine up monday evening from the office before the girls look through it again and decide the wax is lip gloss. Last month's look very appealing to them


----------



## Drewie (Apr 13, 2013)

maggi133 said:


> I need to make sure I pick mine up monday evening from the office before the girls look through it again and decide the wax is lip gloss. Last month's look very appealing to them


They'd be getting a slap for looking through my mail!

Never know what could be in there :devil:


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

I was at work all day so avoided Facebook, Instagram and this thread lol no one was ruining the surprise for me  
Very impressed with the products, some might seem similar at first glance but they're not really... Cherry Glaze is an AIO while the Dr Beasleys is a finishing glaze. Likewise a spray sealant and a QD so again 2 different products.


Oh and I won an Anniversary wax


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Rascal_69 said:


> Wrong. Silver tins are not long started.
> 
> Was little black pots before


Not wrong at all, they may not be long started but they will all now be in silver tins apart from the bigger samples


----------



## Les Brock (Apr 18, 2012)

Soooo......anyone got a Golden Ticket yet , mine wont be here till later today as there was no one here over the weekend (work)


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Les Brock said:


> Soooo......anyone got a Golden Ticket yet , mine wont be here till later today as there was no one here over the weekend (work)


Only one so far :doublesho


----------



## Captain Peanut (Apr 19, 2011)

Mine arrived today, no golden ticket but quality products as per usual and a nice gold sticker too.


----------



## clubber01 (May 29, 2013)

Can someone please list the order that I should be using the products in the box


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

Just in from work and still nothing. Hope the postie brings goodies tomorrow!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Got mine. My favourite so far!


----------



## Drewie (Apr 13, 2013)

clubber01 said:


> Can someone please list the order that I should be using the products in the box


You don't have to use them all at once, but if you wanted to use them all...

Start with a wash, then decon with the ironmax (not enough for a whole car though, a wheel for sure. 
Give a polish with the cherry glaze AIO
Glaze with Dr Beasleys finishing glaze. 
Spray seal with gyeon cure. 
Wax with the wax
QD with the nanolex qd.

I wouldn't personally use them all at once though, you may get better results using them with other stuff


----------



## Elliot_C (Jun 22, 2012)

got mine with the runner 30ml pot of max


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

FYI...October's box is now on sale


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

Only 278 boxes left already!


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Crazy. 

Rich has done really well. Good on him. Great idea. 
Each box never disappoints. Best use of my money each month tbh


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

danwel said:


> Best open mine then


I have a few Dr Beasley products and have been very happy with the plastic sealant and pre-wax prep!:thumb:Can't wait for my box!


----------



## joshhatton (Jan 10, 2010)

not got mine yet! hope i get it today in time for my birthday tomorrow, detailing sesh!


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Geordieexile said:


> Only 278 boxes left already!


Only 249 now I've ordered mine.


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

I dropped in a 3 month subscription to guarantee it.


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

238 now... Glad my sub is in again. Look forward to getting these every month


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

I love ordering the waxybox too, it's a great idea and as mentioned by Rascal above, it's the best use of my money each month.

However, the only criticism I have is that sometimes there seems to be a couple of the same type of product. For example, in September's box, there are 2 glaze products.

Other than that, it's still my favourite delivery each month lol


----------



## Drewie (Apr 13, 2013)

V3nom said:


> I love ordering the waxybox too, it's a great idea and as mentioned by Rascal above, it's the best use of my money each month.
> 
> However, the only criticism I have is that sometimes there seems to be a couple of the same type of product. For example, in September's box, there are 2 glaze products.
> 
> Other than that, it's still my favourite delivery each month lol


One is a glaze, another has the word glaze in its name - it's an AIO polish and sealant.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

V3nom said:


> I love ordering the waxybox too, it's a great idea and as mentioned by Rascal above, it's the best use of my money each month.
> 
> However, the only criticism I have is that sometimes there seems to be a couple of the same type of product. For example, in September's box, there are 2 glaze products.
> 
> Other than that, it's still my favourite delivery each month lol


One's an all in one , the other's a finishing glaze :thumb:


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Drewie said:


> One is a glaze, another has the word glaze in its name - it's an AIO polish and sealant.


Sorry didn't see your post when I replied


----------



## Les Brock (Apr 18, 2012)

Still waiting for Septembers lol....Must be that golden ticket slowing it down


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Am still waiting on my other 2. There second class though.


----------



## Daveskater (Jan 13, 2012)

I actually requested Cherry Glaze through the FB page a couple of weeks ago, so good to see that in there  Although Rich did say others had requested it too, but it proves that if you don't ask, you don't get 

Sometimes they seem a slight mis-match of products, like in this box, whereas some others have basically had a whole wash routine in the box with a shampoo, a glaze/polish/AIO, window cleaner, and the wax for example. While it's nice to have the 'whole routine' style box, I now have more shampoo samples than I know what to do with :lol:


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Mines waiting for me and i cant wait to rip it open unless the sister has already done it. Its funny how everyone wants to know whats in these old nokia phone shape boxes.


----------



## Captain Peanut (Apr 19, 2011)

I've left my insert card at home but am I right in thinking there was a discount code for the anniversary wax? If so, does it say where to order it from?


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

I've just ordered 1 hoping to get a nice wax and polish in this 1


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Captain Peanut said:


> I've left my insert card at home but am I right in thinking there was a discount code for the anniversary wax? If so, does it say where to order it from?


It'll be waxyshop.co.uk (or maybe .com ) I'm pretty sure there was a discount code :thumb:


----------



## Captain Peanut (Apr 19, 2011)

Natalie said:


> It'll be waxyshop.co.uk (or maybe .com ) I'm pretty sure there was a discount code :thumb:


Thanks Nat. That's what I thought (10% rings a bell) but I can't find it on the site.

Will drop Rich a message


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

Captain Peanut said:


> Thanks Nat. That's what I thought (10% rings a bell) but I can't find it on the site.
> 
> Will drop Rich a message


You mean the anniversary wax? if so, it was 20% off a 100ml tub


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Out of interest, has anyone actually ever applied any of the waxybox own waxes? I know they gave us an Angelwax one last month but has anyone used their own blend?

I kinda want to give this anniversary wax a bash but I'm becoming big sealant fan and wondering if it's worth trying...


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

V3nom said:


> Out of interest, has anyone actually ever applied any of the waxybox own waxes? I know they gave us an Angelwax one last month but has anyone used their own blend?
> 
> I kinda want to give this anniversary wax a bash but I'm becoming big sealant fan and wondering if it's worth trying...


I've used them and some I've been really impressed with other's not so - but it's a blend in the making so Rich was relying on our feedback on what could be improved.

I've got a pic on my phone of my Golf with one of the Waxybox waxes on it and it looks :argie:


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Natalie said:


> I've used them and some I've been really impressed with other's not so - but it's a blend in the making so Rich was relying on our feedback on what could be improved.
> 
> I've got a pic on my phone of my Golf with one of the Waxybox waxes on it and it looks :argie:


I wish I had more time and cars to try all the waxes on so I could give him some decent feedback  hopefully give this anniversary wax a good go and let him know


----------



## Drewie (Apr 13, 2013)

Captain Peanut said:


> Thanks Nat. That's what I thought (10% rings a bell) but I can't find it on the site.
> 
> Will drop Rich a message


Think I read that it'll be on the site next week?


----------



## ColinG (Jan 20, 2013)

Mine hasn't arrived yet :-(, email said dispatch Monday 30th, so hoping it will appear tomorrow!


----------



## wadoryu (Jan 28, 2010)

Depends what postage option you chose to when you get it.


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

Discovered why mine hadn't arrived after contacting the fb page ... I'm a duffer and had selected 2nd class


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

where do i order one?


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Type in waxybox in google


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

http://www.waxybox.co.uk/waxybox-membership


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

V3nom said:


> Out of interest, has anyone actually ever applied any of the waxybox own waxes? I know they gave us an Angelwax one last month but has anyone used their own blend?
> 
> I kinda want to give this anniversary wax a bash but I'm becoming big sealant fan and wondering if it's worth trying...


I have. It was the one with a yellow dot on the bottom. Was a great wax and would use again without a doubt. Lovely finish and some tight beads


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

V3nom said:


> Out of interest, has anyone actually ever applied any of the waxybox own waxes? I know they gave us an Angelwax one last month but has anyone used their own blend?
> 
> I kinda want to give this anniversary wax a bash but I'm becoming big sealant fan and wondering if it's worth trying...


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

ordered 155 left :wave:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Natalie said:


>


Looks lovely on silver


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Kimo73 said:


> Looks lovely on silver


Thanks that would've been March's wax blend 

Can't decide whether to use the Anniversary wax or not?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Natalie said:


> Thanks that would've been March's wax blend
> 
> Can't decide whether to use the Anniversary wax or not?


I'm doing my sisters car at the weekend so might just chuck it on and see as she doesn't know anything aslong as it looks clean :lol:

Normally use mine as a test car but I machined and sealed last week so don't want to mess with it just yet


----------



## Drewie (Apr 13, 2013)

Just ordered another 3 months.

I used to be really good at saving money :lol: it was my _thing_ lol

I have a bit of a hoard of wax samples now, how do you guys get the wax out of them? Do you scoop it out and wipe it on the applicator? I find it awkward. Maybe I'm just a flid.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Drewie said:


> Just ordered another 3 months.
> 
> I used to be really good at saving money :lol: it was my _thing_ lol
> 
> I have a bit of a hoard of wax samples now, how do you guys get the wax out of them? Do you scoop it out and wipe it on the applicator? I find it awkward. Maybe I'm just a flid.


Finger in the pot then rub onto the applicator :thumb:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Same as above


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

Geordieexile said:


> Discovered why mine hadn't arrived after contacting the fb page ... I'm a duffer and had selected 2nd class


That's probably why mine hasn't turned up yet as well


----------



## Captain Peanut (Apr 19, 2011)

V3nom said:


> Out of interest, has anyone actually ever applied any of the waxybox own waxes? I know they gave us an Angelwax one last month but has anyone used their own blend?
> 
> I kinda want to give this anniversary wax a bash but I'm becoming big sealant fan and wondering if it's worth trying...


This was Augusts wax



















Really easy to apply and smelt of pineapple


----------



## David007 (May 18, 2009)

I used the anniversary wax the other day to do the Aston and the Fezza. I was really pleased with the results, however you really do have to follow the instructions that came with it, apply in thin coats and don't try and work on too large an area at any one time.








\uc0\u8236 }


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

My Waxybox finally arrived this morning (took it's time, bloody Royal Mail). No golden ticket  and only a small metal tin of the banana-scented wax , but nonetheless I'm very impressed. Good value for money.


----------



## ColinEhm1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Mines still ain't here! Does it get delivered by a Royal Mail van or just your normal rm door to door postie ?


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Mine just came with the normal on-foot postie.


----------



## joshhatton (Jan 10, 2010)

Mine arrived got some smelly wax no ticket


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

Mine has arrived too


----------



## ColinG (Jan 20, 2013)

Mine still not arrived, :-(


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

Mine's arrived ... must have been some mistake as they forgot my golden ticket :lol::lol::lol::lol: :thumb:


----------



## 5doorfish (Aug 8, 2013)

I didn't get a golden ticket either
and now even worse news
I injured my back while horse riding and now I cant clean my car for at least 2 weeks!
I cant use my waxybox


----------



## ColinG (Jan 20, 2013)

Got mine at last today!


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Quite tempted to try these waxyboxes.
Good value for the monthly cost guys?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

deegan1979 said:


> Quite tempted to try these waxyboxes.
> Good value for the monthly cost guys?


Very good imo


----------



## richtea78 (Apr 16, 2011)

I think for me it would be better to do box twice the size half as often


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Very good thought if try one and that was 4 boxes ago and now I've just subscribed for 3 months. The way I see it is I could waste £15 on a product I don't like or spend £15 on a box try 5 samples plus get some bits and pieces and find out what's worth buying.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Box 3 of 3 arrived

No bigger wax or golden tickets


----------



## ColinEhm1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Box arrived today finally!! 4 nights of work after tonight so will try it over the weekend, also the banana wax is really strong smell, smells good though


----------



## tPIC (Jul 14, 2013)

The Anniversary wax smells great! First beading shots, lots of opportunity now the weather is going south..


----------



## 5doorfish (Aug 8, 2013)

deegan1979 said:


> Quite tempted to try these waxyboxes.
> Good value for the monthly cost guys?


yeah very good.
sold out though so you will have to wait :/


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

You can order the new back edition boxes if you can't wait


----------



## puckacostello (Apr 1, 2010)

Can you subscribe to it so you automatically get one every month? 
When do they realise them to buy for next month?


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Yea you can but the 3 months subscription is sold out too!!


----------



## puckacostello (Apr 1, 2010)

So I'll have to wait 3 months??!? Lol


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

puckacostello said:


> So I'll have to wait 3 months??!? Lol


no, this months is sold out, unless you want to buy the 'back box' which will give you products from the previous months,

if you want next months specific 'monthly box' then wait till the end of this month and buy Novembers
i believe the 3 month subscription should open again end of this month, as this will be a number of members last month from their '3 month', just make sure you get in there fast if you want to subscribe

if you understand what i'm trying to say lol


----------



## 5doorfish (Aug 8, 2013)

hobbs182 said:


> no, this months is sold out, unless you want to buy the 'back box' which will give you products from the previous months,
> 
> if you want next months specific 'monthly box' then wait till the end of this month and buy Novembers
> i believe the 3 month subscription should open again end of this month, as this will be a number of members last month from their '3 month', just make sure you get in there fast if you want to subscribe
> ...


the key is getting there quickly, they are selling very fast these days
I was lucky enough to get a 3 month subscription just before they sold out.
just keep an eye out!
well worth the money!


----------

